# She certainly approves of the new home :P



## mantisman 230 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 11, 2016)

Glad to see you back to posting photos, looks like you made some room (as it is hosted on the forum).  

She does look happy in her new setup, and appears to have plenty of room too. Is that one of the Sterilite containers? Seems like it is with the locking latch too, I was debating trying them from Walmart before.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Apr 11, 2016)

A little hard to cut, but works well


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 11, 2016)

mantisman 230 said:


> A little hard to cut, but works well


Glad to hear it didn't shatter or crack when cut, sounds like it might be worth trying one out then.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Apr 12, 2016)

mild cracking, but nothing to make it unstable.


----------



## BringontheBugs (Apr 12, 2016)

mantisman 230 said:


> mild cracking, but nothing to make it unstable.


These are easy to make ventilation holes in with a soldering gun or an electric wood burner


----------



## mantisman 230 (Apr 12, 2016)

I cut the whole of the lid for mesh, a bit different then mere holes, which are indeed easier


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 12, 2016)

All About Insects said:


> These are easy to make ventilation holes in with a soldering gun or an electric wood burner


Funny that you mention that as I do the same with any old ones I replace, or find somewhere for a $1.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2016)

Useing a wood saw is the best in a drill.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Apr 12, 2016)

for such a small container, it would be a waste xD, only 6" by 6" by 5"


----------

